# openrc 0.9.9

## cld71

Is anyone having problems with openrc 0.9.9 and their wireless connection?

I installed the new openrc 0.9.9 and somehow wicd doesn't connect.

Wicd keeps saying "not verifying" and then "Connecting thread exiting.".

I also tried NetworkManager with no success, with the wicd demon stopped.

----------

## Etal

They made changes related to network interfaces, so maybe it's somehow to this?

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/75065/focus=75248

If you can't find a solution, and it works after downgrading, file a bug report!

----------

## gemini91

I downgraded and things work again.

----------

## cld71

Same here   :Sad: 

----------

## Etal

Well then, report a bug so that it gets fixed for everyone  :Smile: 

----------

## The Doctor

I believe I experienced this same bug. Wicd would not connect using dhcpcd. It works with a static ip in case anyone wants to try that.

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

same here with openrc 9.9.0

the wireless stopped working with wicd

have noticed that something like dbus decided to start NetworkManager service instead.

So i uninstalled NetworkManager, now wicd connects at least to wifi but postconnect script in wicd does not launch.

i still see the dbus starting dhcp prior wicd.

i commented out "need net" from sshd

```
depend() {

        use logger dns

#       need net

}

SSHD_CONFDIR=${SSHD_CONFDIR:-/etc/ssh}

```

and now wicd does start postconnect script.

but i was missing default gw. oh god

----------

## Kaso_da_Zmok

solved here 

after the openrc 9.9.0 the netmount or sshd or any other "need net" service is trigerring services which "provide net"

In my case it was first NetworkManager because it was installed, and after removal it was starting dhcpcd before the wicd.

So the wicd was left disconnected.

After removing NetworkManager, the dhcpcd started before wicd. and when wicd started it connected to wifi with authentication but dhcpcd was already running which caused the network to be up but the postconnect scripts in wicd did not get executed maybe because the wicd did not start the dhcpcd by itself but was already started

workaround is to add "provide net" to wicd

```
# nano -w /etc/init.d/wicd 

depend() {

        provide net

        need dbus

        after hald

}
```

----------

## tclover

I was struggling to find out why nm-applet couldn't find system connections... along with evolution. The weird stuff is log in to a tty or running a `sudo` or `sudo su -` or `su`sshd etc.--any authentication for short--is taking an infinite amount of time if an network interface is plugged in and running... openrc-0.9.8.4 did not change anything. I know that it used to work perfectly fine with openrc-0.8.x but I cannot trace it down to the exact culpirit version as I do not have an internet connection at the moment... I only happen to get one for times to times, nothing consistent nor in a regular basis.

PS: I suspected networkmanager for a moment but connman is just bring down my eth0 interface with or without a dhcpcd daemon atacched to the interface. Does anyone manage to use connman to manage connections?!

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I have OpenRC 0.9.9.1 installed and have no problem using wired and wireless networking with NetworkManager. I don't know if it's pertinent, but in KDE 4.8.0 I'm using NetworkManager 0.9.2.0-r5 with the dhclient USE flag rather than the dhcpcd USE flag.

----------

